# Looking for Tim Torres of Arizona.



## Quackers (Dec 18, 2014)

I just found some videos of this man rolling cigars whilst spouting technique, history, and philosophy. I was very much impressed with him, but upon issuing a search for his business, I only find that it is closed; I am unable to find if he is still rolling cigars somewhere. If anyone knows whether it's possible to purchase his cigars these days, please clue me in. Otherwise, can you possibly recommend a similar artist? Even better if they're near the southeastern Massachusetts area.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

That guy is a joke in my opinion. Half of the stuff he says is ridiculous BS to make himself sound like he knows everything. Garbage like "the wrapper doesn't impart any flavor its just a dress.... I smoke all my cigars without a wrapper" 

If you call around a few cigar shops I'd be highly surprised if you didn't find someone in the area that rolls. A lot of shops have local rollers take care of their house brands. Welcome to Puff!


----------



## nickparkp (Dec 2, 2014)

Quackers said:


> I just found some videos of this man rolling cigars whilst spouting technique, history, and philosophy. I was very much impressed with him, but upon issuing a search for his business, I only find that it is closed; I am unable to find if he is still rolling cigars somewhere. If anyone knows whether it's possible to purchase his cigars these days, please clue me in. Otherwise, can you possibly recommend a similar artist? Even better if they're near the southeastern Massachusetts area.


I liked his videos when I first started rolling my own cigars. He gives you a lot of useful information and tip/tricks for rolling your own cigars. At the same time, many other people are just as skilled as him, so if you can't find out where he's at I would take "HIM's" advice and go to a local shop where they do their own rolling.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

If it's who I'm thinking that is, I found his videos to be useful and annoying in equal parts


----------



## Quackers (Dec 18, 2014)

All right, I will ask around. I don't have many tobacconists near me. Good ones anyway. I've got one cigar shop about twenty minutes away I know is good. One closer which keeps their humidors way too hot and humid, and they sold me mouldy cigars. I bought them due to being unfamiliar with seeing mouldy cigars, and gave them the benefit of the doubt that it was bloom. Anyway, back on-topic, I'm still interested in finding this guy if anyone else can chime in on it.


----------



## Mick Anonim (Nov 8, 2015)

Timothy is still apparently missing. I would like to say that my father in law is one of the best shade tobacco growers in CT tobacco valley and he said he has never ever tasted a cigar better than Timothy's. Timothy is also very correct on the smallish significance of the wrapper. Let's do some simple math: how many leaves go into the blend of the cigar vs how many leaves is the cigar wrapped in? Look at the cross section of your cigars. The area of the blend is considerably bigger than what the wrapper area can be. As the cigar burns it is the blend that makes a difference. The cigar industry is perpetuating false claims on the importance of the wrap because it is much cheaper to pay for a single wrap leaf rather than age the entire leaf content of the blend in the manufacturing process. Any tabaquero worth their salt would know that but big business such as Altaldas and General Cigar will mock the proper techniques because they prove to be too costly to mass produce. I still have about 30 of Timothy's cigars, and EVERY person I have ever shared one with said that I've ruined other cigars for them. So before you trash the guy, try his product: you will find few equals.


----------



## Podaddy (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm not anywhere near Arizona, but I too would like to know what became of Tim. And would love to try one of his sticks. Cheers


----------



## Chad Vegas (Sep 29, 2015)

Bruck said:


> If it's who I'm thinking that is, I found his videos to be useful and annoying in equal parts


Couldn't agree more!


----------

